# واجهات ابراج سكنية



## العيناء (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

نحن الان بصدد تصميم برج سكني 

وددت لو ان من يمتلك واجهات برج سكني يمدنا بها ليكون عندنا نماذج

شاكرة لكم تعاونكم


----------



## mz066 (13 يناير 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف ارسل لك


----------



## عبدالحميد عطيان (31 مايو 2008)

www.3d jordan
اخي العزيز يمكنك البحث عن هذا الموقع في google وهو ملئ بصور واجهات عمارات سكنية وادارية وفلل ومباني مختلفة
مع تحيات اخيك / المهندس عبدالحميد عطيانhameed56h***********


----------



## omran1955 (18 أبريل 2009)

qweqweqweqwwqeweqeqweqweqw


----------



## KOKOMAATY (2 يناير 2010)

اقوم بانشاء برج سكنى جديد و ارغب في بعض الواجهات المميزة و التصميمات الجديدة حيث ان المساحة350متر الواجهة 28متر و العمق 12.75 تقريبا


----------



## hamdi_caesar (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم واتمنى دوام التميز


----------



## الجندى المجهول h (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## الجندى المجهول h (14 مارس 2010)

ان شاء الله نكون اسره واحده


----------



## نوشاد طه (15 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على مواضيعكم مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوس7 (29 أبريل 2010)

احسن شي


----------



## miiido (15 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر شكر شكر شكر


----------



## يوس7 (24 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على المنتدى


----------



## مهابابا (8 يونيو 2010)

ارغب في مساقط افقيه لابراج 16 شقه في الدور


----------



## m.alkhdour (8 يونيو 2010)

تحياتي لكم


----------



## leedo_3 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مجدي السعداوي (6 فبراير 2012)

اريد صور واجهات


----------

